# Jalapeno Wine



## WineyTexan (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm going to make a trial 1 gallon batch of Jalapeno Wine. Any suggestions on how many peppers to use? The recipe calls for 16 large or 8 for less heat. That's a big difference. My neighbor grew these Jalapenos and they seem very mild so I was thinking about going with the 16.

I'm new at wine making and I have never taken an acid reading. When should I do this step and what should the acid level be for a Jalapeno Wine?

I thought I'd just gradually add sugar until my SG was 1.090. Is this about where I want it?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 19, 2010)

Winey I did a Jalapeno wine 6 gallons. I added 40 jalapeno peppers and apple concentrate for the base. Runningwolf added 60. When I punched down the cap to remove it it reached out and slapped me in the face. WOW!

I believe it will be awesome but you may want to do a little less than that. My peppers were about 4 inches long. Don't know if those are considered large or small.

You want it to be a good flavor not I need to put the fire out in my mouth. Backsweeten with green apple concentrate if you like plus you could simmer it down that way to. 

Runningwolf will let you know how his is. We sampled it and enjoyed it very much. Mine I will age until @ March.

Enjoy and again welcome.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

I added 10 per gallon. The next one if I do it will be 6-8 per gallon. I did backsweeten and added an f-pack. Mine was also an apple base.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

i did both an apple juice based and a white grape concentrate based , both with 13 Jalapenos (my lucky number). 

i'm with Dan, next time will be 6 or so.
even after adding an additional can of concentrate (cheater f-pack) to each and adjusting the SG to about 1.013 (if i recall correctly. sorry, notes at the house) with sugar they are still "dare ya" hot.

But then again, we aren't from Texas. 

The apple is easier to drink than the Niagra. Just sayin'.


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2010)

I did a 1g w/12 or so. It's very tasty but too hot for sipping. It's a cooking wine for sure.

Next batch I'll still use 12, but I'll remove seeds and placenta from half of them.

I grow hot peppers and I can tell you that going by the number of peppers isn't going to work well for duplicating results. Peppers vary a great deal from location to location and from year to year.

Whatever you use this time, try to burn the heat of the peppers into your memory (pun intended) so you'll be able to make adjustments for future batches based on how hot and flavorful the peppers are.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

The peppers i used were exceedingly hot, i just didn't figure the heat would hang around as well as it did.
but, it was an experiment.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> The next one if I do it will be 6-8 per gallon.



That's kinda what I did. 6-7 per gallon. Maybe over Christmas I'll open a 750ml bottle that was extra and sample it.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 20, 2010)

I did about 8 habeneros in a 1/2 gal. And it's hot, but hubby can chug it. Depends on your heat tolerance I guess. Makes a great winter sipping/delicious cooking wine.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 20, 2010)

i use considerable more than ya'll. i like it hot . i have sinus issues and they're gone with a nice gulp of jalapeno wine! i don't think i could even get an infection! lol


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

My first batch I made was 30 jalepenos for a 1 gallon batch. It was hot, after six months it tame down slightly but not much. My brother drank 2 glasses of this stuff, I couldn't believe it but then again I watched him eat a 1/2 ghost pepper as well. Midwest I think you and my brother would get along just fine.


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2010)

Did all you "guys" remove the seeds?

One of my wine club members made this. Came out ok. I wasnt crazy about it.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

No, just chopped up the peppers and threw them in


----------



## BobF (Nov 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Did all you "guys" remove the seeds?
> 
> One of my wine club members made this. Came out ok. I wasnt crazy about it.


 
I didn't in mine. I will remove seeds and placenta from half the peppers next time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2010)

I also did the same thing. Sliced and put in strainer bag. I did not leave any seeds in to be bottled as I wanted my wine to remain clear.


----------



## WineyTexan (Nov 20, 2010)

My peppers seem pretty mild for Jalapenos. I think it might be because they are a fall batch and didn't get the "heat" from our Texas summer. So I'm going to go for it and use all 16 and not seed them. 

When you use a Apple Base and/or Grape Juice Concetrate you are getting a combination of two flavors, is that correct? It sounds good. I may make two different batches.

What should the acidity of the must be?


----------



## BobF (Nov 20, 2010)

WineyTexan said:


> My peppers seem pretty mild for Jalapenos. I think it might be because they are a fall batch and didn't get the "heat" from our Texas summer. So I'm going to go for it and use all 16 and not seed them.
> 
> When you use a Apple Base and/or Grape Juice Concetrate you are getting a combination of two flavors, is that correct? It sounds good. I may make two different batches.
> 
> What should the acidity of the must be?


 
I treated mine like a white - acid @.6

The white grape was there until about 6 months age. After that the jalapeno aroma and flavor were dominant.

BTW, I used 3 cans of conc in the gallon. I'll try with 2 cans next time around to see what the difference is.

This stuff is GREAT in sp sauce and chili, but doesn't add the heat you expect by tasting the wine.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 21, 2010)

jalapeno's we put in were whole. it's not that hot for me to drink. most won't touch it though.

julie- we didn't go to 30/ gal but higher than most have in here. i bet we'd get along fine. i just put about 2 peppers in my chili i ate today. i wonder why they call it chili? lol. it's good after some hunting, that's for sure!


----------

